# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Kosten für Versicherung bei Motorcross Motorrädern?

## GreyOlley

Guten Morgen Motorcross Fans,ich bin Anfänger und gerade dabei, meinen Motorradführerschein zu machen. Noch drei Wochen und ich bin fertig. Ich wohne auf dem Land und würde mir deshalb am liebsten eine MX Maschine holen. Dazu wollte ich mal nachfragen, welche Motorcross-Versicherung nötig ist und welche MX-Versicherung habt ihr, weil das Verletzungsrisiko ja doch hoch ist.Sehr hilfreich wäre es auch, wenn ihr dazuschreibt, warum und wie diese im Schadensfall bereits reagiert hat.DankeOli

----------


## mankra

Du bist hier in einem Fahrradl Forum gelandet......

offroadforum.at/ bist besser aufgehoben.

Nur soviel: MX sind reine Wettbewerbsgeräte und nicht zulassungsfähig und wegen Versicherungsfragen am Besten Deinen Versicherungsvertreter/Makler fragen.

----------

